# Leather reparation



## mariepoppis (Oct 31, 2012)

Is there any place in maadi or close by where they reapair leather, I have a sheep leather bag that became quite dirty and I want to save it is a special gift.


----------



## mariepoppis (Oct 31, 2012)

My doorman does not speak english very well.


----------

